# Question about Prep??



## 21341 (Jul 4, 2006)

Did anyone experience cramps during the prep? I'm taking the pills (Osmoprep) tomorrow. I'm really fearful of having cramps all afternoon and evening.


----------



## 21602 (Feb 11, 2007)

Unfortunately I did. I took the liquid and it took over an hour to go through my system and close to five hours to finish. Now my dh had to do one and it took him 15 minutes to go and was done in one and half hours. The prep is definitely worse than any procedure. Clare


----------



## 13599 (Mar 22, 2007)

I had very mild cramps and they didn't last long. I had Fleet prep. Best of luck on the test.


----------



## ChristineVA (May 4, 2007)

I used the OsmoPrep tablets and had ZERO cramping. My co-worker, who has a history of colon cancer, has had 9 colonoscopies. She finally got to the use the OsmoPrep for her last colonoscopy and she loved it. No cramping for her (she had cramps with the liquid stuff). My other co-worker just had his first colonoscopy and had the OsmoPrep and said it was so easy.Everyone else I know who used the different liquids all had cramping.


----------



## 20749 (Apr 22, 2007)

I have a concern about the liquid diet on the day before the scope. I'm afraid I will be too weak and tired to go to work having no food in me. Can anybody comment on this?Thanks!Angie in Texas, US


----------



## ManualShift (Feb 17, 2007)

Cottonwood said:


> I have a concern about the liquid diet on the day before the scope. I'm afraid I will be too weak and tired to go to work having no food in me. Can anybody comment on this?Thanks!Angie in Texas, US


As long as you don't try to go out and do some physically strenuous work, you will be OK. I thought the same thing but just going about a light routine, you won't be that hungry. Chicken broth, while not filling, was sufficient along with the jello.


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

Is it just "C" people who have to do liquids the day before the prep, or is it just different docs doing different things?All I had to do was prep and liquids on the day before the scope....nothing before then.


----------



## 20749 (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm a "D" people







and I guess I wasn't too clear. The liquid diet is the day of the prep, which is the day before the scope.Man, I'm so nervous about this procedure --- I may not need the prep!Angie in Texas, US


tltrull said:


> Is it just "C" people who have to do liquids the day before the prep, or is it just different docs doing different things?All I had to do was prep and liquids on the day before the scope....nothing before then.


----------

